# What is ILF and why is so impoartant?



## yafayu (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sorry posting this kind of question. I started being interested in recurve and did some research and was wondering what is ILF and why is so important? 

I know ILF stands for International limb fitting, and everyone is talking about it. Does ILF meaning if i buy a ILF compatible riser then i could get any ILF limbs from any archery company? or does it mean something else?

Also, can you guys list some of riser and limbs for me. I'm 5"11 and 29" for drawing length what type of riser are in the market? new/used are all good

Thanks for helping a beginner


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Basically you have it right. An ILF compatible riser should take all ILF limbs, no matter the manufacturer. In reality people run into some limbs that are a very tight fit in some risers, but I don't think there is a general rule you can follow. From what I've heard it seems to be mostly a matter of too heavy a coat of finish put on in the dovetail area. Eventually with enough assembly and dis-assembly they start to go together easier.

You didn't say what kind of shooting you are interested in so bow recommendations are very hard without that background. Other that that, hope this helps some.

Dave


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

yafayu -

Dave covered all the bases.

As far as a beginner's ILF bow, can't go wrong with a used Hoyt Gold Medalist. I have to say used, because Hoyt discontinued them this year after a very successful 23+ year run - yeah, go figure. On the plus side the fact that so many were made, means there are always some on the used market, usually for very little $$$. Most of the older Hoyt limbs are fine as are the current Hoyt EPIC limbs, not expensive and very solid shootings as are the WW and KAP limbs. Look at www.lancasterarchery.com for all the posibilities and no, you don't need to spemd $600 for a good set of limbs!!!

You might also want to chech upstairs on the FITA forums, not only to ask more about target archery, but there's a FITA only classified section, usually some good deals there too.

Welcome aboard.

Viper1 out.


----------



## yafayu (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for helping me out guys! I've heard many great things about Hoyt GM as well, but what else are ILF riser out there in the market? I do target and field archery(no hunting for me) How do i know what size of riser and limb length should fit me better, so like is there a rule of thumb for it?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Get Lancaster's or Alternative Services (UK) catalogs or visit their web sites and you can look at a variety of riser makes. They will all list in their descriptions if they are ILF compatible.

Most everyone I've heard or read will recommend a 25" riser for any draw over 28". Limb lenght can be more personal but mediums (for 68") or longs (for 70") would be best.

Dave


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

yafayu - 

Most common riser size these days is 25", and some 23"'er left and there's one or two 21"s. 

The overall bow lenght is determined by your draw length, but there's no hard and fast rule. Most people in the 28 - 29" range use a 25" riser + medium limbs for a 68" bow. If you're over 30", then consider long limbs for a 70" bow; likewise, if under 27" then you can use a 25" riser with short limbs or a 23" riser with medium limbs both will make a 66" bow.

Almost ALL serious target risers today are ILF. The biggest are Hoyt, Win&Win, PSE is still making one or two etc as well as a few Italian companies.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Lupo_tvr (Mar 14, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> yafayu -
> 
> Dave covered all the bases.
> 
> ...


Where can i get a good used one?


----------



## tk6411 (Jun 2, 2009)

Great info, I had similar questions about ILF.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

This video will probably answer all your questions:

https://youtu.be/60FNI7Y_TtY


----------



## nhaima (Jul 23, 2019)

You might also run into Formula systems on Hoyt bows. Formula is Hoyt's new proprietary system now that ILF is no longer patent protected. Allegedly it shoots slightly better, but I'm not a good enough archer for it to make a difference. It's also significantly more expensive and locks you into Formula-only equipment whereas the ILF ecosystem is much broader (and less expensive in general).


----------

